# fursuit maker(OPEN!) you can barggen the price down but not that much



## ice(zachary) (Oct 30, 2016)

probaly not the place to post but oh well :3
Hey, Do you want you'er good looking fursona to become a fursuit? Well I am a professional fursuit maker/costume creator, and my rates are very fair. So if you want a fursuit,digigrade partial etc. contact me.  I reply to notes here on DA (shearmantank) furaffinty(icefluffybutt) yt(zachary_artz) ; please contact me if you want to commission me.  And if you personally don't want a suit but you know someone that does, tell them about me, I post pictures of my work here on DA and occasionally on youtube, FA,  so if you want a fursuit at a fair price come to me.(which i remove after a period of time to show my new style of work, i do toony and semi-realistic. 
digitigrade full:2,000
comes with:digitigrade body, head, paws hands & feet, and tail
fullsuit:1,500
comes with:head, tail, paws hands & feet, and bodysuit
partial suit: 1,000 
comes with: head, tail, paws hands & feet and head
body suit only:800
head:600
hand paws:50-100
feet paws: 50-100
tail:50-100
have any other type of suit in mind, just ask!
everything has 1 year warrenty, if it dosent fit or broken!!
options:
2d flat toony eyes(free) or 3d follow me eyes($100
resin hard nose($5) or soft basic nose(free) or squishy rubber nose($10)
resin teeth, fangs, etc. (basic k-9 teeth free)($10-$15 depends on custom teeth)
horns, tusks, etc. ($10-$20 depends on how big and shape)
plastic whiskers($5)
poseable ears($5)
hair wefts with magnets ($20-$35 depends on how many colors)
PRICES VARY ON HOW MANY COLORS IT NEEDS, AND OPTIONS  YOU CHOOSE!
you do get a few free gifts with you'er order, badges, fursuit piercings, etc. you can talk to me about what other free items you get!
NOTE:  The prices listed here are only rough estimates, for an accurate price quote contact me with info about the character and what kind of suit you want.
My prices may fluctuate depending on the complexity of the character( lots of special markings, antlers, high quality jaw set, etc.) or simplicity of the character(solid color, tooney jaw set, etc.) but those are your basic prices.
I require the materials charge (usually 200-300$) up front before I start on the costume, then while I work on it I will post regular updates here and in youtube videos if you like(if you don't want your costume shown here or on other websites let me know in advance), then when the costume is done I will need the rest of the total cost, ( I can also do payment plans for small increments over time, but I still need the money for materials up front )  I require the customer to pay for shipping costs.  If you want your suit shipped express or by next day air; you will be paying the extra cost.
  If you would like a price quote send me an email with your commission specifics and I'll send you a checklist to fill out for the parameters of the costume.If you are a minor you will need a parent or legal guardian's signature as well as your own in order to purchase a suit from me.
IF YOU HAVE ALLERGIC REACTIONS TO ANYTHING TELL ME


----------



## SilverDemon79 (Dec 6, 2016)

Do you have any work that you can show? Any pictures


----------



## meghanmillie (Dec 20, 2016)

So, I'm like the size of an anorexic 8 year old. Would that bring the price down? For a fullsuit digi, about 4 colors all natural.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

OH THE MONEY *faints*


----------



## WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH (Jan 25, 2018)

Im asking someone on devineart for a fursona but can i bargen? Sorry for my bad grammer im very tired its 1:00am for me


----------



## Wolfi94 (Jun 17, 2018)

Do you have any pics of some of the work you do that you can post


----------



## Lion_158 (Jun 21, 2018)

I would really love i mean im a big fan of becoming a furry its my life long dream but sometimes I cry because I don't have a fursuit I think that I am not apart of the furry fandom I cry myself to sleep so I can dream about getting a fursuit I know I can't get a fursuit because im 13 I can't afford it I just wish at least for a partial fursuit I don't have a summer job yet and even if I did I won't make as much anyways im cry alittle just typing this im shy don't I don't talk to people as much and I thought if I got a fursuit I can come out of my shell im a nervous wreck to talk to people I dream about going in a partial or in a full fursuit I dream about making people laugh and people who are have a bad day I can give them a hug to make them feel better I seen people have a break down just because they are having a bad day I want to hug them but the i get to shy *sigh * im probably boarding you with my dream story im not really asking you to make me a free Partial or full fursuit I just want to tell you why I cant afford it im sorry I wasted your time with my silly old life long dream of becoming a furry I guess you have to get back to making people fursuit im sorry I district or disturb you you will never probably here from Me again my life long dream will have to wait have a goodnight/morning/afternoon  :} *trying not to cry all over my phone*


----------



## Wolfi94 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lion_158 your life story isn’t silly or boring it sounds exactly like my story but I think I found a maker who will gladly make full fursuits and partials for any age and they’re cheaper than most people I’ve seen but not by too much. And they also do custom designs as well even for the partials. They also have some pre-made partials that you can buy.

Link: https://www.etsy.com/shop/oneandonlycostumes?


----------



## Wolfi94 (Jun 25, 2018)

Lion_158 said:


> Oh yes I do here you go I call him mufasa plz don't seal my art work I work really hard to make this thanks!
> View attachment 34661


He looks very good and well drawn.


----------



## Lion_158 (Jun 25, 2018)

Wolfi94 said:


> He looks very good and well drawn.


Thank you


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 21, 2018)

Im not being mean but that is lineart. Its not nice to pass off a base as your own drawing. This is the original drawing:


----------



## Lion_158 (Jul 23, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> Im not being mean but that is lineart. Its not nice to pass off a base as your own drawing. This is the original drawing:


I'm sorry you think I was stealing but I wasn't I was talking about my fursona not the art cuz I see other people uses are with the same little tag name at the bottom that thought it was okay if I can use it I didn't know I was considering stealing and I'm sorry for the late reply I would have realized you as soon as I saw your message but I could have forgot my password and it was acting very weird and stupid so I had to restart my password but I didn't notice just like considered stealing just because I was using the backgrounds and make my fursona I had two other problem but the other thing too but I'm sorry I don't I can take it down I want me to but like sorry I was just using this to represent my fursona I'm only a kid who really want a fursuit or partial I just really want to at first you but I'll try buying my own I'm making my own have a special maker make my own


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 23, 2018)

ah ok. Sorry about that, Thought you were saying that you drew it. Also, I have a etsy and I could possibly make your fursona a mini partial ( hand paws, tail and head ) for a discount price of $230. Contact me on etsy if your intrested and we could work out a custom listing. Heres a example of my current wip. By the way, You can use a base but you have to credit the maker.


----------



## Lion_158 (Jul 23, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> ah ok. Sorry about that, Thought you were saying that you drew it. Also, I have a etsy and I could possibly make your fursona a mini partial ( hand paws, tail and head ) for a discount price of $230. Contact me on etsy if your intrested and we could work out a custom listing. Heres a example of my current wip.


L I am interested but i have to get a summer Job I'm only 13 so I have to wait next summer to get a job I'm sorry but if I had money I would get it really but I have not money as of 2018 but next summer as of 2019 I will have a summer job and my first paycheck I will come back to you so wait a few months or a year  to get a summer I'm really is interested  but if you want to make so kind of other offer to my partial we can but I have to wait until I get a summer job though but let's still keep in touch


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok! Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Lion_158 (Jul 23, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> Ok! Thanks for your interest!


Dont worry as soon as I get my first paycheck I will come back to you stay in touch


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 23, 2018)

Haha I forgot to link my etsy! This is my etsy: www.etsy.com: I sell fursuit supplies! by FursuitsandFun


----------

